# Death fucking metal



## Hairygreen123 (May 29, 2008)

Listenng to iconoclasm right now. Whats some you peoples favorite death metal???


----------



## pokey (May 29, 2008)

I listen to melodic metal on occasion, Kalmah, Nightwish, Dream Theater, etc... but for the most part, I don't like depressing music anymore. I am at a time in my life where it's really just not what I need. Also, I'm not going to lie, at very large portion of metal is absolute shit.


----------



## Hank (May 29, 2008)

I never really got into Death Metal. I mean im not talking down on it but it was just a little to busy for me. 

Hank.


----------



## Hairygreen123 (May 29, 2008)

Well im not talking about this supposed "shit" im talking about metal at its finest.


----------



## youluvtheLD (May 30, 2008)

Between the Buried and Me, The Red Chord, Dead to Fall......


----------



## Hank (May 30, 2008)

I love Ministry's filth pig album. G'Stuff. Dark and twisted

Hank.


----------



## kasuhit (May 30, 2008)

I used to listen to the stuff exclusivly back in the day. I think Sinister (diabolical summoning), cannible corpse (bleeding) were the pinnacle of death metal the sound on those albums was unmistakable maybe some deicide too.

now I have a much wider range in music I'll listen to. I have agree with Pokey tho, I prefer my metal now a little bit more melodic Nightwish and Raphosody are pretty awesome.

I got a friend whos always tryin to turn me on to new death metal, and none realy intrests me. To him its like whoever can double bass and machine gun snare the fastest wins. whatever floats your boat.


----------



## bleezyg420 (May 31, 2008)

> Between the Buried and Me


 metal, rap, reggae


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 2, 2008)

YES i love deicide- once upon the cross.. especially.. some of my favs are kult ov azazel, artery eruption, vital remains. decrepit birth, Luciferian, Suffocation, Naglfar, heaven shall burn, anomalous, amon amarth, black dahlia murder, bloodbath, little bit of chimaira but eh... etc etc.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 2, 2008)

WINDS OF PLAGUE death/hardcore


----------



## KhampaeoN (Jun 3, 2008)

In Flames is the ultimate melodic death metal band out there.


----------



## smokeh (Jun 3, 2008)

its ok, only heavy metal i really like is, Killswitch engage, In flames, 36crazyfists. obv more but not listened to it in awhile, im kinda just chillin with nu-metal - ill nino, adema, chevelle, old skool linkin park etc.

kinda weird how when i was 18 i was into the heavy stuff and got kinda nu-metal flames tattoo'd on my wrists and now i dont really listen to metal as much.

thats life.


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jun 28, 2008)

It's not really "death" metal but "Superjoint Ritual" is SOOOOOO tight!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jun 28, 2008)

DOWN is the shit
i liked system of a downs first couple albums
TOOL always jams
Superjoint Ritual is good

but DOWN rules all imo


----------



## skiskate (Jun 29, 2008)

August burns red, job for a cowboy. Two of my favourite bands.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 29, 2008)

the names of death metal bands are so laughable.. i don't understand how it seems cool to some people.. but i'm like the others..i like my metal melodic..can't stand death metal/grindcore shit.. stuff like avenged sevenfold, becoming the archetype, trivium.. etc..those dudes are dope


----------



## Bauglir (Jun 29, 2008)

Mushuggah, Nile, Nevermore.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2008)

hell awaits by slayer


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 30, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> the names of death metal bands are so laughable.. i don't understand how it seems cool to some people.. but i'm like the others..i like my metal melodic..can't stand death metal/grindcore shit.. stuff like avenged sevenfold, becoming the archetype, trivium.. etc..those dudes are dope


melodic, core and progressive are the best types of metal, right on.


----------



## airman (Jun 30, 2008)

dont know if i'd consider it death metal, but NEUROSIS is some pretty deep shit


----------



## AsbestosToast (Aug 21, 2008)

Right now I'm into Amon Amarth (can't wait for new album) COB, Dimmu Borgir, and DETHKLOK!!!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Mr. Bungle, Cannibal Corpse, Hatebreed, Sepultura, Soulfly, uhhhhhhh huh..


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 23, 2008)

_a new 25th anniversary album of vader is out..25 old tracks with a new mix and even some keys...best vader album ever!!!_


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 24, 2008)

Morbid angel, dying fetus, cryptopsy, aborted, gorguts if they arent too out there, partial to bloodbath, especially the first album with the opeth guy. I guess I was more into grindcore and black-ish...brown? blackened? I love genres..metal than straight up death metal after ahile but shit like morbid angel and malevolent creation kinda sent me down that path. Actually going to the Carcass reunion tour in a couple weeks, them with Pig Destroyer, Aborted, Rotten Sound, 1349, Misery Index and someone else pretty good.


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 26, 2008)

old cannibal corpse
six feet under
white zombie (dont think its in the same genre though)
deicide
and of course slayer


----------



## Cannibal Sativa (Aug 30, 2008)

cannibal corpse are the kings of death metal. also monstrocity,death,deicide,carcass(grindcore)but awesome,some new stuff too.job for a cowboy,arsis,aeon etc.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 31, 2008)

tbdm


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone going to the Carcass/aborted/pig destroyer/misery index/1349/rotten sound show on the 10th?


----------



## bukkakegrind (Aug 31, 2008)

fucking THE FACELESSSSSSSSSSSS... good fucking tech death metal... and the new after the burial cd is fucking awesome... I know they have breakdowns and some metal purists don't like that but seriously its a really fucking technical cd. same with veil of maya

YouTube - The Faceless - An Autopsy


----------



## joejoebeanhead (Aug 31, 2008)

do all weed plants have 5 leaves i have 3 leaves


----------



## daggerbud (Aug 31, 2008)

everyone here has to check out the famine bad ass death metal band The Famine on purevolume


----------



## bleezyg420 (Sep 1, 2008)

bukkakegrind said:


> fucking THE FACELESSSSSSSSSSSS...


 suck balls live, but holy shit they are fucking talented .


----------



## NYCJB (Sep 1, 2008)

All shall perish


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 1, 2008)

Decapitated! 

LISTEN TO IT!


----------



## Link99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Go listen to Dethklok Amon amarth an children of bodom right now!! GO GO GO


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2008)

YouTube - Pantera-Walk


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol. ^ pantera. thats funny. I specifically named this post "death fucking metal" Not "old metal" Jeez.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 4, 2008)

I wouldn't really classify Pantera as Death Metal either. Thrash maybe, yes. Metal, yes. Death Metal, no.


----------



## edux10 (Sep 5, 2008)

I like all music. I like "Death Metal" but I think the majority of the people that listen to it are lame. That I know at least. They are really stuck up and close minded. They are all like 'why would I listen to rap music? All they talk about is rims and hoes. That don't apply to me at all' but its like: what do metal songs talk about? Some fucking weird shit. It don't really make any since to me


----------



## meathook666 (Sep 5, 2008)

edux10 said:


> I like all music. I like "Death Metal" but I think the majority of the people that listen to it are lame. That I know at least. They are really stuck up and close minded. They are all like 'why would I listen to rap music? All they talk about is rims and hoes. That don't apply to me at all' but its like: what do metal songs talk about? Some fucking weird shit. It don't really make any since to me


u got some point, i presume u reffering to people listening to death metal exlusively. lots of people listen to dm and other stuff, too. lyrics in death metal are not really important, the sound of vocals is...


----------



## regrets (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to inject grindcore once again into this chat but I can't fucking get enough so, if you haven't already check out Nasum, Phobia, Magrudergrind, Carcass (of course), Discordance Axis, Cattle Decapitation, Fuck... I'm Dead, and if your looking for something different Gigantic Brain (self proclaimed sci-fi grind, if you can handle electronics in your metal; they're out there, but good none the less) give it a shot.

Loud, Proud, and Punk as Fuck... Regrets


----------



## flubber (Sep 5, 2008)

decapitated
cryptopsy
necrophagist
spawn of possession -> focks you up fosjoh
nile
beneath the massacre
cannibal corpse 
flesh consumed
Inveracity -ójeeeee
sepsism
Abominable Putridity


Brutal death metal -> Defeated Sanity, Disgorge..Severed Savior,


just to name few of my favorite. I listen to all kinds of music.
death metal is great, but sometimes i choose hip-hop/rap and something with deep beat when im high.
 enjoy metal!


----------



## dude2348 (Sep 7, 2008)

im surprised no one mention dying fetus


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

dying fetus has the craziest vocals haha. i love em

good bands flubber


----------



## Hippyfreak420 (Sep 14, 2008)

Five finger Death punch, Chimiara, Fear Factory, all that remains, lamb of god, kittie, mushroomhead, shadows fall, slipknot but i gota say my favorite is five finger death punch, they put on one of the wickedst shows ive seen n i've seen alot. but best show has to be tool when i was like 16 hands down.. oh n dethlock is badass too


----------



## Link99 (Sep 17, 2008)

not dethmetal... but its metal..


new metallica ROCKS 

I cant belive it got so bad an then they brought the magic back


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 18, 2008)

*haha you know who the posers are posting metalcore bands losers.*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 18, 2008)

Brain Drill anyone?


----------



## airman (Sep 18, 2008)

Swallow the sun!!!


----------

